# Luthiers in Canada



## thefonz147 (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for a luthier to do a neck reset on my 72 Martin D-28. I’m in Edmonton but I am willing to ship the guitar out anywhere in Canada as I’ve taken guitars for work at three places in Edmonton and have been dissatisfied with the work. Suggestions only from personal experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

thefonz147 said:


> Looking for a luthier to do a neck reset on my 72 Martin D-28. I’m in Edmonton but I am willing to ship the guitar out anywhere in Canada as I’ve taken guitars for work at three places in Edmonton and have been dissatisfied with the work. Suggestions only from personal experiences would be appreciated.



Probably no one better than Folkway music in Waterloo, Ontario. Maybe some one will know a place closer to you but if you have to ship it somewhere I'd go with Folkway.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I once fixed a guitar for a guy and he called me a F$%king luthier, but he did have a speech impediment so... he may have meant something else.


(sorry, not helpful, I know)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

this guy never fails to impress me.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Get in touch with luthier Dave Freeman @ Timeless Instruments in Tugaske, SK. Have a chat with him. Check the website for contact information.

Regards,


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I once fixed a guitar for a guy and he called me a F$%king luthier, but he did have a speech impediment so... he may have meant something else.
> 
> 
> (sorry, not helpful, I know)


Must have been some impediment to replace "uc" with a dollar sign and a percent symbol...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Must have been some impediment to replace "uc" with a dollar sign and a percent symbol...


Exactly.


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

Rufus Stewart in Parksville, Vancouver Island is a licensed Martin technician. He does incredible work. Fixed my Jesse Brace Dread after a different tech made a mess of it. I highly recommend him!


----------

